# Big Brother 14 Thursday 8/30/2012



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

WCBS 2 in NY is showing preseason football tomorrow.

WLNY-55 will have BB14 tomorrow night at 9pm. However my cable company doesn't have this channel.

So not sure how I will view this.

Just a heads up for those who get WLNY-55.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jcondon said:


> WCBS 2 in NY is showing preseason football tomorrow.
> 
> WLNY-55 will have BB14 tomorrow night at 9pm. However my cable company doesn't have this channel.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I get it with FiOS.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Thanks - I get it with FiOS.


I would too if Verizon would ever come back and finish hooking up our complex.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cool! I get ch. 55...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

.. and on DirecTV, it's on (get this !!) Channel 55. 

Appreciate the heads up ---- I get LA channels as well, but would rather see it live.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

TWC in NYC has 55 and the HD version on 755.


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks very much for the alert!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I presume it's going to be late due to Mitt's speech anyway? (at least on the west coast).. I missed the last ~7 minutes of last night's due to the speech.. (Well, it was really only like 2-3 minutes at most, since Big Brother ends WAY early, has a big commercial break, comes back for the credits, then has more commercials..)

I padded my 9pm shows 15 minutes extra tonight.. (I'll be out)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Grr.. Still cut off a bit.. yeah I see that at least some eps are online.


----------

